# Schwinn Black Phantom autocycle B6 fender light housing



## Derek499 (Feb 28, 2021)

I’m selling this 1940s 1950s Schwinn headlight housing with a starting bid of .99¢ and no reserve!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2021)

Derek499 said:


> I’m selling this 1940s 1950s Schwinn headlight housing with a starting bid of .99¢ and no reserve!
> 
> View attachment 1365430



A link to the auction might help? V/r Shawn


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Mar 1, 2021)

up to $31 allready with 6 days days left...Im out!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2021)

GeorgeK54 said:


> up to $31 allready with 6 days days left...Im out!



Still cheap at that price!


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Mar 1, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Still cheap at that price!



agree "at that price" but with 6 days to go it could double and thats a bit much, unfortunately its perfect for my project bike and I really want it!!


----------



## Derek499 (Mar 2, 2021)

GeorgeK54, I wouldn't be so sure about that! I just had an NOS delta torpedo sit at the sale price since day 3 of the auction. Someone got an incredible deal on it!


----------



## Derek499 (Mar 2, 2021)

GeorgeK54 said:


> agree "at that price" but with 6 days to go it could double and thats a bit much, unfortunately its perfect for my project bike and I really want it!!



GeorgeK54, I wouldn't be so sure about that! I just had an NOS delta torpedo sit at the sale price since day 3 of the auction. Someone got an incredible deal on it!


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 2, 2021)

I just got a great people war bell on French Ebay for the starting price of 1 euro - I was going to go 50 on it ya never know


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Mar 7, 2021)

Derek499 said:


> GeorgeK54, I wouldn't be so sure about that! I just had an NOS delta torpedo sit at the sale price since day 3 of the auction. Someone got an incredible deal on it!



that sold for 89$...ridiculous


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 8, 2021)

I’ve already them for more than that. Heck I think the repos cost close to that. If it’s a part you need to complete a bike then sometimes Yakut gotta step up. V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Mar 8, 2021)

They seem to be an average of 75-100 $89 seems pretty fair. They are often missing on as found bikes and are a pretty essential part, every part thats prewar schwinn is going up in price and demand.


----------



## tim elder (Mar 8, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I’ve already them for more than that. Heck I think the repos cost close to that. If it’s a part you need to complete a bike then sometimes Yakut gotta step up. V/r Shawn



Shawn,
I breezed through Kabul a week ago, in and out rather quickly or I would have looked you up.  
Tim


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 8, 2021)

tim elder said:


> Shawn,
> I breezed through Kabul a week ago, in and out rather quickly or I would have looked you up.
> Tim



Tim I’ve been the go a lot myself. I was in Helmand Province last week. We’re you on RS? Give me a heads up if you come this way again. V/r Shawn


----------



## tim elder (Mar 8, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Tim I’ve been the go a lot myself. I was in Helmand Province last week. We’re you on RS? Give me a heads up if you come this way again. V/r Shawn



Non manifested, last minute middle of the night flight out of Peshawar. In and out.  I'll find you if time allows next time. tim


----------



## Ron Nichols (Sep 11, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I’ve already them for more than that. Heck I think the repos cost close to that. If it’s a part you need to complete a bike then sometimes Yakut gotta step up. V/r Shawn



Who in the aftermarket sell this item? Mine has the typical (i'm guessing) crack in the front screw hole that I have tried 3 different metal epoxy mixes to fix but no joy. Thinking of trying my 'miracle pot metal' welder stick process as a last resort.


----------

